# Have you installed equipment in a slaughter house?



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

That is a hell of a woman.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I've wired one from scratch, and done service calls in quite a few. Never seen any electric stunning done. They all used bolt guns.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I dodged OT at one this weekend. I hate that place. The air is thick with the smell of dead cow.


----------



## JTMEYER (May 2, 2009)

I worked for several years in a local pork slaughter plant. They don't stun electrically anymore. They use the Butina, or as we liked to call it, the ferris wheel of death. It is basically a ferris wheel that lowers cars full of hogs down into a pit filled with c02 gas. The experts (including this bat**** nuts excuse for a woman) says that it is more "humane". Thats BS, I'm here to tell you.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

I think she's had some electo shock a few times herself.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

There were 2 shock systems at perdue, one that stunned the chickens before they were killed and another that sent a current through the carcasses before they were picked as some part of the processing, one was a package setup the other was basically rigged from scratch


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hippie said:


> one was a package setup the other was basically rigged from scratch


I bet the rigged one was really safe too. :no: :laughing:


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*Here's some equipment being used*

Here's some equipment being used.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Joe.. I have to ask.. do you ever get involved in_ actual_ code discussions.. :blink::blink:

You have "NEC CONSULTANT" on your home page.. but I have never seen you actually talk "code"..


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

B4T said:


> Joe.. I have to ask.. do you ever get involved in_ actual_ code discussions.. :blink::blink:
> 
> You have "NEC CONSULTANT" on your home page.. but I have never seen you actually talk "code"..


Been talking "Code" for many, many, years you may want to go to the Eastern Section IAEI Meeting next week. I have hundreds of notices where I was on the forum and one of the first was with Joe McPartland. Stay tuned I will be developing videos on this.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Peter D said:


> I bet the rigged one was really safe too. :no: :laughing:


It was ridiculous, cobbled together sheets of lexan with a metal bar running along it screwed into plastic blocks. The shock bar had like 200 volts on it and was fed from a single hot hanging out of a piece of sealtite and the whole thing was protected by a chain hanging across the doorway. Add in the fact that it was wet constantly, unmaneuverable, and there was no interlock on the overhead line that ran thru it the whole thing is one of the biggest deathtraps in that place


----------



## JTMEYER (May 2, 2009)

Joe Tedesco said:


> Here's some equipment being used.


 
We had a pair of those where I worked. It's alot more impressive in person, and alot more complicated than you think. Automation in the slaughter industry has been slow because of the hostile environment, and the diffrences in each individual animal.


----------



## gesparky221 (Nov 30, 2007)

I worked in a packing house/slaughterhouse right after the Army. Nasty work, cold all year round. Biggest problems I had was keeping high pressure water out of electrical equipment. Plus none of my buddies in the local guard unit would ride in my truck. Smelled like dead hogs but I could never smell it!


----------

